# .125 mg Nulev



## jblarson (Oct 23, 2002)

I have been taking this Nulev as needed for about 6 months. I've never really felt that is does anything for me. It's supposed to be a anti-spasm drug similar to bentyl or dyclomine. When i really need it to work, and it doesnt, then i takeimodium.


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

I suffer from ibs-D and the doc just gave me lomotil and Librax and it stopped it all. i feel so normal again, i hope your doc can try these on you. good luck!!kelly


----------

